# Wine Quality



## Kent (May 8, 2009)

I have become a bit of a wine snob over the past several years. Self defined as being unable to enjoy most store bought winesunder $20. I've decided to begin making my own wines as a way to takemyhobby and love of wineto the next level.


I am wondering what the quality of the wine will be. It is significantly less expensive but I wonder how the quality of wine will be for say a $100 kit wine vs. store bought.


I made my own beer with fantastic results - I would prefer my beer to anything I could purchase.


However, I am wondering how wine quality from a kit will be vs. what is certianly a more broad selection of wines.I know I willlike my wine because I made it; just trying to set my expectations on how good is it going to be without making my own formulas and simply following directions on mid-tier kits. 


Please note - I already know Iwill last &lt; 3 runs before doing my own formulas and getting creative. Let's put in persepctive that is 60 bottles later....


Can you offer any insight as to what to expect?


Thanks from a newbie


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2009)

You can probably get close to $20 bottles of wine for the $100.00 kit, but probably not better. If you go in $130-140 range you should exceed it with most of them. Remember even @ $150 per kit that is still only $5 per bottle. Follow instruction to get the feel for it and be sure to age 6-12 months and you should be satisfied.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2009)

I agree with the previous post to a certain degree, if you are looking t make white wines then the lower kits will compete with a $20 bottle but IMO the red kits mostly will only produce a $15 bottle. The grape skin kits and higher end 15 liter and higher or all juice kits will make the best wines and some of those can compete with bottles well over $20.


----------



## unaFORDable (May 9, 2009)

and remember tohave "patience" and allow the wine to age after you make it!!!


----------



## ASAI (May 9, 2009)

unaFORDable said:


> and remember tohave "patience" and allow the wine to age after you make it!!!





Maybe, thats where the EXTRA $15 a bottle on Store Bought Wine comes in. The labor to cover the patience.


----------



## Tom (May 9, 2009)

unaFORDable said:


> and remember tohave "patience" and allow the wine to age after you make it!!!




Well there you go using my 3 "P's" (just kidding)
Patience
Patience
Patience
Unlike beer you want to age the better kits. take Amarone. I age it in the carboy for a year. Then bottle. Wait another 2-3 years before starting to "taste" it.
Keep this in mind also.


BTW WELCOME to a great Forum!


----------



## smurfe (May 10, 2009)

If you made beer from a kit and it was an extract kit, and you loved it you will have no issue with kit wines if you buy particular quality kits, make them right and give them proper time to age and develop with proper conditions. Just remember, if your palliate is as defined as you state, it will be a couple years or better before you enjoy your first home made wine.


----------



## joeswine (May 10, 2009)

the quality of will be different to everyones taste buds,I've had wine at 5.99/and $200.00......and most stops in between,,,around 8.99 10 1599 is decent drinking for me...................all depends on what it's with or without..........................taste,taste,taste..................


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2009)

Correct!
It depends on WHAT the wine is served with (what kind of food) (IF ANY LOL). Remember the same wine will taste totally different if served with lets say something sweet or highly seasoned (the food that is).
Look at what the food pairing is for the wine you want to drink.


----------



## joeswine (May 11, 2009)

tepe post the last meeting at gino's up on theis site under new topics please..........................................................thanks


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 12, 2009)

...









...


----------

